# Gothic 2:DNDR Ravens Rüstung



## Annah (6. Juni 2005)

*Gothic 2NDR Ravens Rüstung*

Hallo!
Ich hab das Gothic Addon schon mal als Magier durchgespielt und bin dann irgendwie an Ravens Rüstung gekommen.Jetzt hab ich ihn gerade als Drachenjäger getötet,aber kriege sie nicht.
Leider hab ich vergessen,wie ich beim ersten Durchspielen da drangekommen bin.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## HerdyGerdy (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2NDR Ravens Rüstung*



			
				Annah am 06.06.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich hab das Gothic Addon schon mal als Magier durchgespielt und bin dann irgendwie an Ravens Rüstung gekommen.Jetzt hab ich ihn gerade als Drachenjäger getötet,aber kriege sie nicht.
> Leider hab ich vergessen,wie ich beim ersten Durchspielen da drangekommen bin.
> Kann mir da jemand helfen?




Komisch an ravens rüstung kann man nicht kommen. kA wie du das das erste mal geschafft haben willst.  :-o 

und noch was du musst eigentlich noch söldner sein wenn du gegen raven kämpfst oder nicht. du kannst nicht schon das auge innos habenund damit in die neue welt ---> somit müsstest du noch söldner sein und kein dracehn jäger 

noch ein kleiner tipp: gothic ist ein rollenspiel und kein adventure; nur für die forenwahl     

naja also viel spass noch bei dem geilsten spiel der welt 


mfg
Herdy


----------



## Annah (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2NDR Ravens Rüstung*

Ich hab das Auge Innos noch nicht,bin gerade im 3. Kapitel,ich hab "etwas" nachgeholfen,schäm*.
Ich weiß auch nicht mehr,wie ich diese Rüstung gekriegt habe,keine Ahnung.
Drachenjäger bin ich,weil ich gerade die Rüstung von Bennet bekommen habe.
Gothic ist ein Rollenspiel?   
Oje!Ich war mir eh nicht sicher.


----------



## Luxianer (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2NDR Ravens Rüstung*

Du verwechselst da was! Die Rüstung was du wahrscheinlich meinst ist die von Ravens Garde. Die ist in er linken Halle wenn man in den Tempel reinläuft.
Ravens Rüstung kann man vielleicht per Cheat bekommen, ansonsten aber nicht.


----------



## Annah (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2NDR Ravens Rüstung*

Nein,nein,es war schon die von Raven,die silber-schwarze mit den Federn.
Vielleicht hab ich sie durch einen Cheat bekommen,ich weiß es echt nicht mehr.
Jedenfalls danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Homerclon (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2NDR Ravens Rüstung*



			
				Annah am 08.06.2005 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein,nein,es war schon die von Raven,die silber-schwarze mit den Federn.
> Vielleicht hab ich sie durch einen Cheat bekommen,ich weiß es echt nicht mehr.
> Jedenfalls danke für die Antworten!


die kann man nur durch einen Cheat bekommen.

ItAr_Raven_Addon - Dies ist Ravens Rüstung
ItAr_MayaZombie_Addon - Diese sieht so aus wie Ravens Rüstung

Beide sind nur mit Cheat zu bekommen.


----------



## Annah (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2NDR Ravens Rüstung*



			
				Homerclon am 09.06.2005 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Annah am 08.06.2005 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh,danke für den Cheat!!!!


----------

